# JD4300 Stabilizer bars



## MortyJ (Jul 14, 2015)

Time to hook up my disc for the first time on my new (used) 4300. The stabilizer bars are the sliding bar type instead of turn buckles. I'm assuming just a pin with a safety clip to secure them in the proper position (no pins were with it when I bought it)?

thanks,


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello MortyJ,

Welcome to the tractor forum.

A pin with a safety/keeper pin will work just fine.


----------



## MortyJ (Jul 14, 2015)

Big T,

Thanks for the confirmation!

Marty J


----------

